# New Aire, Murcia.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have just been given a leaflet for a new Aire just East of Murcia.

Here is the info: http://www.camperparkhuertademurcia.es/index.html

It's a new one on me and I know that area quite well. I don't know if it's in the database here but I would not put it in till I have visited it.

They don't say if there is a local which I find disappointing, Alan.

Edit, it does not show up on Google Earth. I imagine that is because it is new.

Changed my mind and put it in the db.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have just had a quick run through the website, which is in Spanish only.

It seems that the cost is €12 per day (night?).

If you want only to use the black/grey dump and water fill then that is €4.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am sure a discount could be negotiated but 12 euro is not very expensive for Spain. 4 euro for services is also a little high. 

They don't have an English version of the web site, maybe in time or a helpful MHF member could translate it for them in exchange for a few nights stay, Alan.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

There are likely to be many more private aires opening in Spain within the next year as Ruben who opened the one in Denia has been inundated with calls for help in setting them up. Its not an easy task as I have found out from Ruben but not impossible and something long overdue. All those coming to the meet next April should be able to comment on how good an aire can be.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's good news Ken. I found a couple more last week. Will post them soon, it's just that the db format here does not suit Aire type entries, far too complicated and very frustrating. 

Alan.


----------



## sundazzler (Jan 4, 2007)

Google Chrome will translate


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*new aires in spain*

please could anyone discovering a new aire forward info and pics onto vicarious books for there next edition of thespanish and portugeseaire book cheers


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

C7KEN said:


> There are likely to be many more private aires opening in Spain within the next year as Ruben who opened the one in Denia has been inundated with calls for help in setting them up. Its not an easy task as I have found out from Ruben but not impossible and something long overdue. All those coming to the meet next April should be able to comment on how good an aire can be.


Have you a "waiting list" in event of cancellations for April event ?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yes I do have a waiting list of ten vans. however I expect Ruben will enlarge the aire and we will all get in. So PM me with your details .Tel No . Van size if over 8 metres, Reg No of van. email address and I will add you to my Spreadsheet kindly prepared by Gerald.

Everyone will be contacted before the event so I know exactly who is and who is not likely to be joining us.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

10 Nov 2010
We are at this camperstop now. It is a small enclosed site in orange and lemon groves with superb modern toilet/showers. 
Washing machine 3 euro, dryer 3 euro.
The fresh water fillup and waste water emptying facility is easy to use. Bread is delivered between 0900 and 0930 daily.
There's alovely BBQ with free firewood in a pretty picnic area.
which they have planted up.
Bus stop to the regional capital Murcia is 500m away, but the very helpful owners take you into the centre in their Jeep for the same price and pick you up later.
The small town of Alquerias is a 10 min walk with all facilities, banks,supermarkets, bars etc. and a Friday market
You can also walk or cycle to the capital approx 7 Km along a riverside track.
There are virtually no tourists around and so things are cheap here.
The cost is 12 euro per night (10 for 15 nights or more) including electricity and free WiFi


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

McGeemobile, I posted the site in the DB from a leaflet, but I haven't been there. I you don't mind either you could do a review or I could copy your text into my entry, giving you credit for it of course, Alan.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

*New Aire murcia*

Reply to whistlingypsy
Sorry but my subscription to MotorhomeFacts doesn't seem to have gone through so I can't contact you directly. You can stay as long as you like at the camperpark in Huerta de Murcia, and I am sure the owners Trini and Juan Andres will make you more than welcome.

They don't speak English, but Trini speaks French. For more than 15 nights they advertise at 10 euro per night. If you want more information send me another post with your email address.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

*New Aire murcia*

Reply to erneboy:
No problem to share any information. By the way if by local you mean bars, there are lots in the town. It's about a 10 minute walk, which is easy by day but by night there are 2 options either by road or by path through orange groves so you need a torch.

You won't find any English spoken in his area though. Most of the locals are agricultural workers who have never left the villages. Most of the bars reflect this, with cheap, hearty food.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks McGeemobile. I have used your info and credited you for it.

That sounds great to me, we like to be away from the holiday spots and speak enough Spanish to manage fine, Alan.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Reply to whistlingypsy


McGeemobile, thanks for your reply and your suggestion but I have already been in touch with Trini and Juan and reserved a place for the time I require.

Looking forward to a new place and we know the area well as we stayed in the area over many years (San Javier) my Spanish is not as good as the French so we will manage between us I am sure.

regards

Bob


----------

